# life from a spiders view



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

What are you afraid of the most? How oftain does a creature come out from under your bed and drag you to the under world? Do you have ghosts or vampires or mummies seeking to do you harm? Most likely not even on your worst day. 

Zombies, monsters and blood-sucking vampires along with aliens from outerspace do not exist for the most part. However I have seen some that could fit that description at your local wal-mart. 

But some things do exist and are very real and creep through the shadows to haunt your every breath. This short story is called, "life from a spiders view." I hope you enjoy. 


Life From A Spiders view


The house is quiet except for the soft breathing of those who sleep in their beds this night. Three children, a husband and a wife. Two girls and a boy. Each under the age of three years, sleep peacefully, the boy in his small sport car bed, the twins asleep in seperate cribs, pink blankets wrapped lightly around them keeping them from the cold. 

A harsh cough and a slight stir causes the dog to raise its head. 
Its ears go up and its tail gives a lazy wag as it watches its masters bed for any further signs of movement. 

The wife moves closer to her mate and tries to gather warmth, maybe even a soft cuddle of comfort. The dog suddenly scratches itself and puts its mouth to its inner thigh and begins to aggressively bite at the last place the flea was when it bit the beast. 

After a moment or two the dog stops its biting and slowly sooths the area by licking itself for what seems like an eterity before finaly rising to its feet, circling twice and then plopping down again. It sniffs and exhales before finaly fading into a light slumber. 

I watch from the shadows, below the floorboard and bide my time. Slowly I stalk forward along the base of the wall. I stop and wait, watching. 

In the far distance, outside, a dog barks and is rewarded by another dogs' answer from the next block. One of the children begins to cry, at first quietly than louder, more insistant until finally the wife stirs, rolls out of bed, stands up and places her feet into her slippers and moves off into the other room to attend to her child. 

She looked right at me but did not see me in the darkness. She nearly crushed me as she moved past. I flinched, ready to flee back under the floorboard. I hear her as she begins to comfort one of the girls. 

Through the window I see that the sun is beginning to rise. Its time for me to hide. in a moment I am accross the floor and into a cave of human making. Its comfortable, warm and secure. I begin to string my web. 

It takes nearly an hour in the tight confines of my new home to make perfect my silky threads, now I can rest. The husband coughs again, but does not go back to sleep. 

I can see him as he stirs, sits up and throws his legs over the edge of the bed. The dog stretchs before approaching its master and is greeted by his gentle touch. 'Good boy.' I hear the man say. The dog barks happily and wags its tail.

'Hi honey.' the wife says as she comes back into the bedroom holding one of the children. As they speak the husband rises like a giant above me. In fear I receed into the depths of my new home. 

In a moment my life is changed forever as the man seeks to kill me by placeing his foot into my cave. My perfect silken threads! My new home is destroyed in the blink of an eye. 

I flee back into the shadows as fast as I can but the man still is not satisfied with destroying my new home, he still seeks to take my life. As a last act of defiance and self protection I run forward and sink my long fangs into his big toe. 

I strike again once more casting my deadly venom into his body. I am crushed but I hear his scream as he quickly pulls his foot from my home. As my life ends so does his as the venom takes hold of his nerves and than finally his heart.


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh I dont think you have died yet spider. I am almost certain you are the one who has moved into my car and decided to reveal your prescence above my head while I was waiting at a set of lights. No doubt you were gloating as my urge to jump was fighting against the urge to maintain distance from you, and made worse by the fact I had my seatbelt on. Your fangs were glistening with venom as the people in the cars next to me thought I was having a seizure.

Needless to say, As soon as I could I pulled over and leapt to safety. Thankfully, the sound of your body being crunched under my shoe was most satisfying...

If anyone wants an idea what the spider I am refering to looked like (It was a huntsman), click on the link (Was around this big as well!)link

EDIT actually checkout the article I found the article attached to. Seems by chance I am not the only to meet the wrath of this evil spider!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

seb2351 said:


> Oh I dont think you have died yet spider. I am almost certain you are the one who has moved into my car and decided to reveal your prescence above my head while I was waiting at a set of lights. No doubt you were gloating as the urge to jump was fighting against the urge to maintain distance from you, and made worse by the fact I had my seatbelt on. Your fangs were glistening with venom as the people in the cars next to me thought I was having a seizure.
> 
> Needless to say, As soon as I could I pulled over and leapt to safety. Thankfully, the sound of your body being crunched under my shoe was most satisfying...
> 
> If anyone wants an idea of the type of spider I am refering to, click on the link (Was around this big as well!)link


Poor little bugger.


I always treat spiders with respect.

If ever i see one in the house, ill always get him on a bit of paper or something and take him outside rather than killing him.

Although they haven't been very nice to me lately. Been bitten by a redback twice in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Poor little bugger.
> 
> 
> I always treat spiders with respect.
> ...



Dont get me wrong, I normally dont mind them. However, it is when you have no warning they are there when you look up, and then have the thought "How long have you been sitting there" go through your head...


Where I live is the year round convention for Funnel Web spiders. Now there is a spider that has the attitude, looks and venom to make you appreciate its evilness!
EDIT: And if your ever wondered, I once set up a battleground type tank, few rocks and added 2 funnel webs and two of the above mentioned huntsmans to see who would be victorious. And Some how the Huntsmans won! 
(As a tip, dont try this in a household where your mother is paranoid of spiders and say to her "Oh no the lids fallen off"...but I digress...


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*the chances you take*

Sometimes the chances you take just getting up in the morning and putting your shoes on are to much to bear. Just remember two things. 1. Always shake out your shoes and clothes, pull the sleeves out and shake shake shake. Knock the shoes on something hard while holding them upside down. 

2. remember truth is oftain more frightning than fiction. Jesus loves us...everyone. Adrian


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*spiders*

spiders are great! I have owned 24 tipes of tarantula from around the world and each one was way-cool.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I have seen that spider as well. The one that has to hang down from the ceiling in the middle of the room, where it is practically invisible, waiting for me to walk into it.


----------

